# 2014 at...The Revenants' Lair?



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Admittedly, I'm a wordy person, and I love big words, and words that aren't used frequently. That's why I thought that "The Revenants' Lair" sounded so good. That was many years ago, though.

Now, it just seems a little silly, because no one sees the inside of the house. Everything is outside in the yard, or on the porch. There's no "lair" to speak of.

I'm thinking about a name change for the scene. It's just a cemetery, really, so I'm going to have to come up with something eerie and catchy at the same time. Street names are out, because they are so not scary (my street and cross streets, anyway).


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm a big thesaurus user, myself. Revenant was a word I considered a few years ago when we were doing a cemetery. I finally settled on Recondite, which means obscure, hidden, etc. 

Necropolis, Sepulcher, Polyandrium are all good ones for a cemetery as well. 

"Sepulcher of the Recondite" has a certain ring. "The Revenant's Necropolis".


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks! I like those, as well!


----------

